# looking for golden arowana



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

looking for baby golden arowana vancouver area
pls pm me at [email protected]

thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Dragonfish, one of the sponsor here, deals with Asian Arawana. Arovillage, the other sponsor here, I believe is on vacation so you might not get any message back from Arovillage.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i dont see either of those under sponsors anymore charles. i was checking a couple of weeks back for either cause a friend was looking for an aro but didnt see them on here.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I can still get Asian arowana, pm if interested. Fantasy Aquatics, a sponsor on this forum would be able to handle the payment and pick up for you.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> i dont see either of those under sponsors anymore charles. i was checking a couple of weeks back for either cause a friend was looking for an aro but didnt see them on here.


I did not notice that they are gone. Sorry about that.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantasy Aquatics (2495 Kingsway) is handling lower mainland Dragonfish.ca sales these days; some fish arriving this week, but presold I believe. As far as I know Mike has a 14 inch Super Red in very good condition right now, along with a 6 inch RTG. Worth checking out.


----------

